# Clients können keine Mails verschicken



## pagaty (11. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Forum,

ich betreibe seit einigen Jahren einen Server mit ISP Config.

Ich muss zugeben, das ich ihn seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr so "liebevoll" behandelt habe, sodas ich gestern mal wieder ein paar Updates gemacht habe.
(php und mysql und openssl).

Seitdem können die Mailclients keine Mails mehr versenden.
Über Squirrelmail (local) geht es noch.

Habe versucht über die logs herauszufinden, woran die Kommunikation mit den Clients (Thunderbird etc.) scheitert.
Thunderbird meldet das wg. eines unbekannten Fehlers die Mail nicht verschickt werden kann.

Allerdings erscheint weder in mail.info mail.warn und mail.err ein Eintrag, das ein Client versucht was an den Server zu übergeben.

Was mir dabei noch aufgefallen ist (weis aber nicht, ob das vorher schon war), das ich den postfix nicht über die Oberfläche steuern kann.
Wenn ich Mailserver in ISPConfig deaktiviere bleibt postfix an. Wenn ich ihn über die Shell stoppe kann ich ihn über ISPConfig nicht mehr starten.

Hat jemand ne Idee in welcher Richtung ich suchen soll, um das Problem zu lösen?

Um nicht unötig lange config Dateien einzubinden, wäre ich über eine Angabe dankbar, was für Dateien bzw. Inhalte für Euch sinnvoll sind, um die Sache einzugrenzen.

Danke im Voraus

Pagaty


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2013)

Schau bitte mal ins mail.log in /var/log/, da müssen Fehler drin stehen wenn das Versenden scheitert.


----------



## Benedict (11. Sep. 2013)

Ich möchte hier meine Frage anknüpfen, denn das Thema kann ich so unterstreichen. Mailempfang (Thunderbird) geht. Ich kann Mails "plötzlich" nicht mehr verschicken. Mit Mail insgesamt hatte ich unter den Konfigurationen mit ISPConfig Wheezy, Ubuntu usw. nie Probleme. Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein Zertifikat über StartSSL erstellt, um die Sicherheits-Ausnahmeregel beim Aufruf von ISPConfig zu vermeiden. mail.log habe ich gelesen, allein es sagt mir nichts. Kann es ein DNS-Problem sein? Genauer: Wie muss der MX-Record sein, wenn der Mailserver auf server1.example.tld läuft?
Wie gesagt, ich hatte nie Probleme mit Postfix. (Versand mit Roundcube geht).

Danke - wie stets -  für alle Antworten!


----------



## Till (11. Sep. 2013)

Der MX record ist wichtig für den mailempfang, nicht den Versand. daran wird es also nicht liegen. was für eine Fehlermeldung sthet im mail.log wenn Du eine Email zu versendest und welchen fehler erhältsts Du in thunderbird?


----------



## Benedict (11. Sep. 2013)

Hi Till,
ich hätte schon etwas eher posten sollen, denn in der mail.log steht nach einem weitern Versuch ...tlsv1 alert unknown ca: SSL alert number 48...usw
Thunderbird ist einfach nur ein Timeout.


----------



## Till (11. Sep. 2013)

Da scheint irgend was bei der Installation des startssl ssl cert schief gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Benedict (11. Sep. 2013)

ok,
die Installation kann man ja wiederholen. Zunächst hatte ich nur auf den Browser geschaut, ob sozusagen da die Installation richtig war.


----------



## Benedict (12. Sep. 2013)

Also,
Till danke überhaupt, dass Du in solchen Fällen immerhin kleine Tipps gibst. Ich möchte hier sagen was es war, wenn es jemand nachliest: Firewall und Port 465! Das hat echt Zeit gekostet und ist am Ende ne "dumme" Sache - ganz einfach.


----------



## timur (25. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
bei mir klapt das mit dem dem empfang wunderbar nur kann keine nachrichten senden
ich hab den fehler gefunden aber wie behebe ihn den fehler nun @server.meinedomain.de gibt es nicht dadurch das ich keine subdomains anlegen kann weil ich extern meine domains habe muss es eigentlich @meinedomain.de heissen


> Dec 25 01:01:33 server postfix/cleanup[16547]: 4D5F27AA1DC0: message-id=<20171225000133.107587AA1DBF@server.meinedomain.de>


glaube ich jedenfalls
server ist der hostname meines servers


----------



## nowayback (25. Dez. 2017)

Dein Beitrag hat mit dem Thema eigentlich gar nichts zutun. Mach bitte einen eigenen auf.

* Beschreibe dort dein Problem, 
* hänge ggf. Logfiles (sender und empfänger wenn möglich) dran und 
* schreibe was du bereits getan hast, 
* nach welcher Anleitung du dein System aufgesetzt hast und 
* welche Version du hast. 

Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du auch gleich in deinen Thread schreiben warum du glaubst das servername.domain.endung falsch sein soll bei der Message Id. 

Grüße
nwb


----------

